# New to forum and IT in Dubai



## chammerling (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,

First of all, I just wanted to say that I am very grateful for this forum. I like the ethic behind it and the idea of Westerners helping each other get through such a grand transition.

I'm a South African but an American citizen and have been living in the United States for about 3 years. Recently, I have become absolutely obsessed with the idea of moving to Dubai. Never before has a single place appealed to me as much as Dubai has and never before have I had the absolute conviction that I would feel completely at home there. 

I have a done a lot of research before coming here and I can genuinely say that I am ready to make the transition, sans consideration of resources (for now)

First of all, I have heard some very negative things being said about IT in Dubai, apparently most IT jobs are outsourced and a programmer can only expect to make about $1000 USD p/m. This is absolutely shocking to me - as a support analyst I make $60k USD annually. Is this necessarily the case? What IT jobs are well paid?

Also, if IT is something that is generally paid peanuts, I would definitely consider getting into another field.

What kind of careers can one expect to make a -very- healthy living on in Dubai?

Thank you!

Chris


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

hi chris, welcome to the forum! It is true that technical IT jobs are not very well paid; this is because of lower paid techies from the sub-continent. The well paid positions tend to relate to IT management jobs. Your best bet would be to see how your experience could translate to a management role.


----------



## chammerling (Oct 11, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> hi chris, welcome to the forum! It is true that technical IT jobs are not very well paid; this is because of lower paid techies from the sub-continent. The well paid positions tend to relate to IT management jobs. Your best bet would be to see how your experience could translate to a management role.


Hi FlyingDodo,

Thanks man!  

Well, I do have -some- managerial experience, I managed a small internet cafe back in south africa. Other than that, the majority of my job experience is related to IT support, some web design and some development.

Once again, I'd be willing to make a transition in or outside of my industry - Dubai wouldn't be attractive with minimum wage lol


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

could you manage an IT support function regionally? That would be the best money target for you.

Cheers, and good luck!


----------



## chammerling (Oct 11, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> could you manage an IT support function regionally? That would be the best money target for you.
> 
> Cheers, and good luck!


Sorry, could you elaborate? Do you mean managing IT support or doing IT support?

Thanks!


----------



## chammerling (Oct 11, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> could you manage an IT support function regionally? That would be the best money target for you.
> 
> Cheers, and good luck!


Looks like you're doing IT Management yourself - how are you liking it out there?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

chammerling said:


> Looks like you're doing IT Management yourself - how are you liking it out there?


So far mate from what I have seen here all the IT support jobs are either outsourced to India or Indians live here and work for a consdirable amount less than you would want to be earning. If you want to come here and live a 'very comfortable lifestyle' I agree with flyingdodo, you need to gain management experience or prove to someone here you're capable of managing. 

HTH


----------



## chammerling (Oct 11, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> So far mate from what I have seen here all the IT support jobs are either outsourced to India or Indians live here and work for a consdirable amount less than you would want to be earning. If you want to come here and live a 'very comfortable lifestyle' I agree with flyingdodo, you need to gain management experience or prove to someone here you're capable of managing.
> 
> HTH


Sounds absolutely dire. You'd think somewhere with a place called "Internet City" wouldn't have such a situation. But to be fair, the US is going the same way, rapidly. Economic thinkers like Daniel Pink feel that 40% of all IT will be outsourced within the next few years.

Gaining management experience would take me years. 

I feel stuck. I do -not- want to make $7000 - $1200 AED, obviously, I don't want to live in Dubai as a pauper. 

I'm not sure what to do... should I be considering a life in engineering and taking a four year degree before even considering the transition?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Providing you have enough cash to last you 3 months, and you really, really want to be here, I'd up-stocks and take the chance. Dubai is not a place to hum and har about things, jump in with both feet, if you can manage it, then the world really is your oyster here.

I'm doing something completely different to what I've ever done before, and loving it...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

chammerling said:


> Gaining management experience would take me years.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do... should I be considering a life in engineering and taking a four year degree before even considering the transition?


These two statements seem contradictory, if you're willing to do a 4 year degree, get experience in your own country and then come to Dubai, why not use the next 4 years to get management experience???

Andy's advice (although I'm a little more cautious ) for a single person is right on the money. You've got to go all in - I did and it seems to be working out (so far) You may not realise how many transferrable skills you have and if you're a good people person you may already have natural management potential. 

Apply to some recruitment agencies and see what happens...

...Who Dares, Wins!!!


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd agree with CrazyMazy on this one. Rather than train in something else, use your existing skills and take a plunge. What I meant by IT Management was a position where you were responsible for, rather than conducted, IT support. Then you would be managing the guys who come over from India and are able to work in Dubai for less than Westerners.

I am not yet in Dubai, will be over for 2 weeks in November, then moving properly at the beginning of December, but am sooooo looking forward to it now!!

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## cphoenix (Sep 23, 2008)

You're not gonna be appreciated as a geek in Dubai. Like others' here said, position yourself as a manager, people person, or sales with a massive technical background.

Being white will help you avoid being perceived as the stereotypical Southeast Asian, cheap techy.

Good luck!


----------



## chammerling (Oct 11, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> I'd agree with CrazyMazy on this one. Rather than train in something else, use your existing skills and take a plunge. What I meant by IT Management was a position where you were responsible for, rather than conducted, IT support. Then you would be managing the guys who come over from India and are able to work in Dubai for less than Westerners.
> 
> I am not yet in Dubai, will be over for 2 weeks in November, then moving properly at the beginning of December, but am sooooo looking forward to it now!!
> 
> Let us know what you decide!


In response to both you and CrazyMazy, I would rather spend the many years required to gain management experience to train in another industry that is better compensated out there.

But yes, based on what you're saying I definitely think I can pull it off. I've spent many years doing support and analysis, I think I could easily translate those skills over to management. 

Who dares wins? I'd have to agree! That's how America worked out for me. You're all right, I just need to put some money aside and sell myself effectively.

Look forward to meeting you all in a little while!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

chammerling said:


> In response to both you and CrazyMazy, I would rather spend the many years required to gain management experience to train in another industry that is better compensated out there.


How many years do you think you need to gain management experience? Apply for some management jobs in your field now and gain the experience whilst you're saving. If you can prove that manage time, resources, people and, expectations you'll be on track.

You do seem to be missing the point a little. IT support staff (typically Indian sub-continent) may earn little, but IT management (typically a mixture of both Indian sub-continent and westerners) earn a lot more. How much more do you want to be 'better compensated'? I'm in junior management and, whilst in no way am I earning mega bucks, it's much better than what I was previously on plus it's tax free. You can have a really nice life here and have an awesome social life for the money you're on now.

Have you considered looking into IT Security/Information Risk: CISSP, CISA, CISM, PCIRM, CompTIA Security+, Penetration Testing...

...very developed in the US but a field that is still developing over here.

HTH


----------



## infosec (Oct 16, 2008)

im have CISSP, CPTS, COBIT, AMBCI, ITIL certifications and an excellent audit/penetration testing/forensics 9 years background topped with research and industry awards. i also have a computer science bachelors and MBA in MIS.

im an Asian and visiting dubai during gitex and will stay for a month to look for a permanent position.

how much salary do you think i should expect to get in dubai? and do you know of any companies who might be interested in such experience?


----------



## chammerling (Oct 11, 2008)

infosec said:


> im have CISSP, CPTS, COBIT, AMBCI, ITIL certifications and an excellent audit/penetration testing/forensics 9 years background topped with research and industry awards. i also have a computer science bachelors and MBA in MIS.
> 
> im an Asian and visiting dubai during gitex and will stay for a month to look for a permanent position.
> 
> how much salary do you think i should expect to get in dubai? and do you know of any companies who might be interested in such experience?


Google


----------



## cphoenix (Sep 23, 2008)

See if this helps: Dubai Salary: Find Out Yours


----------



## chammerling (Oct 11, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> How many years do you think you need to gain management experience? Apply for some management jobs in your field now and gain the experience whilst you're saving. If you can prove that manage time, resources, people and, expectations you'll be on track.
> 
> You do seem to be missing the point a little. IT support staff (typically Indian sub-continent) may earn little, but IT management (typically a mixture of both Indian sub-continent and westerners) earn a lot more. How much more do you want to be 'better compensated'? I'm in junior management and, whilst in no way am I earning mega bucks, it's much better than what I was previously on plus it's tax free. You can have a really nice life here and have an awesome social life for the money you're on now.
> 
> ...


Crazy, are you not getting my private messages or is there a particular reason why you do not want to help me?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Mate, I have sent you a PM 3 times.


----------



## chammerling (Oct 11, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Mate, I have sent you a PM 3 times.


Weird, I guess PM's aren't working for me. 

If you don't mind, can I get your email address?

Thanks.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

chammerling said:


> Weird, I guess PM's aren't working for me.
> 
> If you don't mind, can I get your email address? (mine is email removed)
> 
> Thanks.


Got it, but I would remove it from the post.


----------



## cphoenix (Sep 23, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Got it, but I would remove it from the post. Try PM'ing me on the Facebook group, I have the same picture on here so it shouldn't be too hard to find me.


Don't forget to remove it from your quote as well


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

cphoenix said:


> Don't forget to remove it from your quote as well


Good thinking batman


----------



## chammerling (Oct 11, 2008)

cphoenix said:


> Don't forget to remove it from your quote as well


Thanks!


----------

